# Webcam Firewall problem



## dixiemike (Mar 16, 2011)

I bought a Netgear WNDR 3700 router a few months ago - works great no problems until now. Recently bought a new IP Webcam (from Dealextreme) and went through all the setup just fine. From within my home network I can view/control the cam just fine, but when I try to access it from outside my network (i.e. somewhere on the internet) by using either my IP address (http://64.201.132.197) or an address I set up with dyndns.com as recommended by the setup guide (http://kanacam.dyndns-web.com), I always arrive at a firewall login page (from a NETGEAR ProSafe VPN Firewall FVS338) that needs a username/password. I have no idea what is generating this page and no idea what the username and password are. Maybe it is a function of my router that I have no knowledge of or perhaps it is a function of the webcam itself. How can I tell what piece of equipment is wanting a login and what that might be?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You have two issues;
1. if you don't own a netgear firewall your URL is misconfigured to go to someone elses router
2. you never configured port forwarding for the camera system. This should have been covered in the manual for the camera system under remote access section.


----------



## dixiemike (Mar 16, 2011)

I have configured port forwarding though I'm not knowledgable enough to see why you say that is a problem. I don't own a Netgear firewall and don't know how my URL could be configured to go elsewhere. I obtained my IP from WhatismyIp.com. Is there a better way to know what it is. The port forwarding is to port 41 and when I enter 192.168.1.41 from a computer inside my home nework it accesses the camera just fine. Forgive my ignorance of all this networking stuff. This has caused me to decide to take a networking study course, but for now, I'm just trying to gain access to the webcam from the internet.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you understand that to access the camera from the internet you have to put in
yourwanipaddressort number?

So lets say you have a wan ip at 67.123.123.4
to access the camera via port forwarding you would put into IE/Firefox 
67.123.123.4:41

The ip camera manual should have told you this.

Odds are you do not have a static wan ip address but dynamic. This means its constantly changing. Before leaving the house you need to go to whatsmyip and write down what you current ip address is.

You certainly can't be getting to your router if you are getting to someones prosafe unit.

We'll work on the dyndns issue after you have gotten port forwarding working and you can access your camera


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

dixiemike said:


> The port forwarding is to port 41 and when I enter 192.168.1.41 from a computer inside my home nework it accesses the camera just fine.


The 192.168.1.41 is not your port number, it's your LAN IP address. Recheck port forwarding in your router. You must have port 41 (or whatever port the camera uses) assigned to the LAN IP address of the camera, or you will not be able to view it over the internet. And, if you don't assign a static LAN IP address to the camera within your router, your camera may pick up a different LAN IP address if it's restarted or powered off.

The WAN IP address you are entering (http://64.201.13x.xxx) didn't contain the suffix *:41* to designate the port. So, by default, you're connecting to port 80 which is probably the default remote management port for your router. That's why you are asked for the login name & password for your router. Or possibly someone else's router if your WAN address is changing, as Wanderer said.


----------

